# البـــرنامج الرهيــب Crocodile Technology بتقنيـة 3D كهربائي وإلكتروني



## asoka-wac (10 يوليو 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق 82183
​*Crocodile Technology 3D v609









واحد من تطبيقات التمساح الشهيرة للمحاكاة
يدعم العديد من المداخلات والدوائر مع قيم قابلة للتعديل والتغيير
يمكن من خلاله اعداد دائة بكامل الوظائف كما لو كانت بين يديك








يدعم أكثر من 100 من الرقائق الجديدة. 
إضافة المدخلات والمخرجات وآليات لوحة دائرة 3D 


الحجم : 32 م ب تقريباً بعد فك الضغط

تحميـــل البرنامــــج

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/3UO0vIK/0/blob?download

تحياتي أخوكم حسام


​​​*


----------



## asoka-wac (12 يوليو 2012)

ولا رد :s


----------



## asoka-wac (24 يوليو 2012)

ولا رد


----------



## asoka-wac (28 يوليو 2012)

:s ...


----------



## m.galgala (29 يوليو 2012)

تسلم ياحبيب


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بكم


----------



## asoka-wac (8 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## asoka-wac (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## rahmman (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## جبار الغالبي (19 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا ع المجهود ولكن يمكن في مشكلة لايتم التنصيب


----------



## رياضضض (24 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## {احمدعلى} (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## asoka-wac (2 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ع​


----------



## ysffala9 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ع المجهود ولكن يمكن في مشكلة لايتم التنصيب


----------



## جاد الكريم (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabil34 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ع المجهود ولكن يمكن في مشكلة لايتم التنصيب


----------

